# dual alternators on 2nd gen dodge ram



## mmd1071 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have the dual battery setup but I researched and could not find anybody that did a dual alternator setup for our trucks. This is the mock up i made by removing the non working a/c compressor on my truck and using some 2" angle iron, grade 8 bolts, another stock alternator and the stock belt. I ordered the external voltage regulator, wiring and am patiently waiting for it to arrive. The belt routing and tensioner moved about the same as if the a/c compressor was there. My truck is a 1995 dodge ram 2500 with the 5.9 v8 gas. I use the original alternator for the truck and the second alternator to run the plow, spreader, and any accessories. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How are you going to wire up the alt, batt, and plow to run off of the one?


----------



## mmd1071 (Dec 3, 2010)

dieselss;1848216 said:


> How are you going to wire up the alt, batt, and plow to run off of the one?


I purchased an adjustable voltage regulator and wired everything up off the second battery for the second alternator. I have dual terminal batteries and aftermarket battery terminals with multiple connections available. I have everything hooked up now and working.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So your still hooking up.both batts from what your saying


----------



## mmd1071 (Dec 3, 2010)

Driver side battery is still for the truck only. My passenger side battery and second alternator are for my plow, spreader and lights. My truck wiring is just that, no dimming lights, no draw on the truck side. Its basically 2 completely separate charging systems.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So all the switches, controllers, and extra necessities are running off the 2nd batt.


----------



## mmd1071 (Dec 3, 2010)

dieselss;1861672 said:


> So all the switches, controllers, and extra necessities are running off the 2nd batt.


That is correct. No drain or strain on the factory charging system.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks good and should do well. I like the idea of dual alternators too except no way in hell I'm doing away with my AC! LOL My truck is my daily driver and it gets quite toasty down here. I'm going to go with dual 8D batteries and possibly a high output alternator myself.


----------



## jrs 94 (Jan 8, 2015)

mmd1071,

I'm about to do the same thing on my 2002 tahoe. There is a site called dcpower that makes brackets for dual alternators that don't use the compressor location if your interested. just FYI. I'm with you keep the plow stuff all standalone and keep the truck the same. Any problems I should look out for?

Thanks


----------



## mmd1071 (Dec 3, 2010)

*dual alternator update*

With the dual alternator setup i ran this season, truck ran great and the dual alternator setup works great, when I engage the plow the voltage drops slightly on my gauge but holds steady at about 13.5-14 volts on the second alternator. With nothing drawing it runs steady at 14.8volts with the adjustable voltage regulator that you can buy on ebay for $25.00. I run a saltdogg v-box spreader there is hardly a drop at all. I love the fact that if I ever accidentally leave my lights on I can jump start off the second battery without worries. Alot of people dont realize that by putting a hi amp alternator in place of a stock one they run the risk of burning out the voltage regulator in the pcm. This can be expensive $$$. Yes my set up is simple but is effective and functional.


----------

